
How  to Handle Forms on Your Static Site - dwalkr
https://forestry.io/blog/5-ways-to-handle-forms-on-your-static-site/
======
desiredpersona
I recently decided to go with Netlify forms as I already deploy all my sites
there. Great post DJ

~~~
ncphillips
How has that experience been so far?

~~~
desiredpersona
Netlify forms work great.

I was up and running within 5 minutes. The hardest part was styling the form.

By using Forestry CMS with Jekyll and hosting the site on Netlify, I have
eliminated the need for server side code.

------
joeblow9999
By definition, if you are handling form submission, your site is NOT static.
Many ways to implement that functionality including offloading it to a third
party but... your site is not static. It is processing form inputs

------
edac2
I’m surprised you didn’t mention Wufoo forms. You can embed forms into your
static site using JavaScript. I’ve been using it for a few years now and it’s
great.

